# When to relocate baby pigeons?



## Flocons (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I recently found pigeon hatchlings on my condo balcony. I've decided to let them grow up until they are independent, then relocate them.

They are about 2 weeks old now. The mother has left the nest, and the father is returning to periodically feed them. We are having fun watching them grow... BUT we cannot have pigeons on our balcony long term.

When is it safe to "relocate" the baby pigeons? And how do I do this? I saw a website where pigeon handlers look at the feather growth under the wing. When they the under-wing feathers are fully grown, they re-locate them to another area. Is this a good time to take the pigeons to a nearby park?

Basically, I want to let the pigeon chicks grow, then I want them off my balcony, and I never want to see them again. How do I go about doing this?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they will relocate themselves..when they are old enough they will fly off to find food. if you get more nest building by the parent birds destroy the nest and cover the places they like to nest in..cubbies, flower pots..etc.. if they make a nest on the floor sweep it up and put something there they may not like ..like a stuffed animal.. do not feed them. they will move on to another more conveinent spot.


----------



## Flocons (Aug 8, 2011)

Do you know how long it will take for them to reach that point? Don't worry. I'm not going to hurt the little ones... but I want to know how long of a commitment this will be. They are very cute now, but when they get bigger, it's going to be a little crazy.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

When the babies are 30 days old or so you will go out one morning and they will be gone.
If only the father is coming back they all ready have a nest else where.
Dave


----------



## Flocons (Aug 8, 2011)

30 days? That's awesome! I was worried it would be longer. Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## Flocons (Aug 8, 2011)

*One of the hatchlings is not growing.*

It's been about 2.5 weeks since the chicks have hatched. One is developing fine... but the other one hasn't grown in the last week. I don't see the father pigeon feeding him. We've taken to bottle feeding him whenever we can. Today, I found the poor guy cold and not moving. (It was cold last night.) His feathers are still yellow, so he could not keep warm. I put some warm water in ziplock bags to heat him up. I bottle fed him a bit... but he's in bad shape. 

Any suggestions? I think his parents have disowned him because he is weak. I brought him inside, but I was hoping to keep him in the nest in case there is still a bond with the parents. Also, I can bottle feed him twice a day at most. Not sure this is enough.

I'm feeding him a mixture of: water, whole grain bread, and dog biscuit. I went to the local pet store, and they don't have baby bird food. I feel bad about the little guy. Is there any hope?


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

You did the right thing bringing him in warming and feeding. You may have to bring him in at night and return him after feeing in the morning to help him catch up. If you can help him catch up by supplementing his feedings, but keeping him in the nest through the day to maintain contact with his family if possible, it should help him a great deal, There is also a chance he may be ill, so if you could post up a photo of him and of his fresh droppings, this would be good.

Here is some information on feeding, food must be around 102-104 degrees and if you try dipping his beak into water to get him to drink, the water must be slightly warm, full details on feeding tips are in contained in the links, found inside the link below.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/rescued-feral-help-please-48513.html#post522672

If you are going to use cat or dog food, it should be a high quality vegetarian based kind. Here is a video on kinda' what you need to do (soak, then blend). Using a blender should be able to get it to be about where a store bought baby bird food would be in consistency, it needs to be thinner than in the video, which is for song birds, it needs to readily be able flow about like a melted milkshake.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yapSutzKLY&feature=related

Good luck and thanks for caring,

Karyn


----------

